# Stupid Baltimore State’s Attorney



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Marilyn Mosby is battting a thousand. She has made life a living hell for two innocent people with nothing to do in the death of Gray.
IDIOT: Baltimore State?s Atty Charged Wrong People, Wrong Names, Wrong Addresses of 2 Officers (VIDEO) | Wounded American Warrior

Do you think she was too eager and too fast to hang the officers.
Now you add to that the fact that Mosby might have lied about the knife carried by Gray. It seems that the knife was spring assisted and Officer Nero has filed a motion to bring out that fact. 
Baltimore cop argues Freddie Gray had illegal knife
Some TV lawyers feel it may make an awful lot of Mosby's filings moot.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

She has already done her damage. Even if the knife is found to be illegal all the thugs they have stirred into a frenzy will say its a lie and believe whatever fits their agenda (no matter how untrue).

Mosby is a civil servant so nothing will happen to her no matter how badly she screwed up and/or lied.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sas

In some states it's called malicious prosecution and it's a crime to knowingly do it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In her zeal to appease these thugs it would appear that she brought charges against these people that, as I am now hearing, she can't make stick in court. Now, one, or all of these officers are culpable of wrong doing it would appear. However, if she can't make the Second Degree Murder charge hold up in court just think what the thugs will do then. Not only in Baltimore but across the country. I am not saying these Officers should walk, if guilty then they should pay the price. But, proving intent on Second Degree charges was ambitious. Man Slaughter, from what I hear, would be the charge, and would hold up in court. Both the Mayor and DA took an already bad situation and made it much worse. This couldn't have been handled worse if the President himself had............Hey.......... wait a minute........


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Which brings us back to MD gun (and knife) laws. Is there any reason it should be impossible to get a CCW permit and rendered defenseless in MD? Maybe this case will test MD's weapons laws all the way to SCOTUS.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What a bunch of incompetents. I live a few miles from Maryland, and you can bet your life I will NEVER be visiting that state.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

alot of people - especially whites - weren't at all happy with the Officer Wilson & Ferguson bs .... now we got the same thing again but tripled .... throwing those people that are in the middle leanings, about cops, farther right .... the blacks go ape crazy about lynching talk and even pics of hangman nooses ... what exactly do the blacks think they're doing with these cops - pure 100% lynching mentality


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Sas
> 
> In some states it's called malicious prosecution and it's a crime to knowingly do it.


I know but things these days seem to be moving toward people like that being "above the law". POTUS seems to think he is.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Which brings us back to MD gun (and knife) laws. Is there any reason it should be impossible to get a CCW permit and rendered defenseless in MD? Maybe this case will test MDS weapons laws all the way to SCOTUS.


Don't think that's going to happen. Maryland law does allow for issue of a ccw permit if you can prove your life is in danger.

All they'd have to do is cite that they work in Baltimore, that reasoning with the rioting folks did not work last time; that you're white and a target of the riots.

That should just about cover any white person that has the misfortune of working in that City.

Back when VA was a may issue state, I used something similar and my permit was almost issued on the spot.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You think there was a riot? You think it was big? Wait until they are acquitted because of their political over reach.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> You think there was a riot? You think it was big? Wait until they are acquitted because of their political over reach.


You aren't even half close to how big a mess that will be.

The states attorney has all but got these six officers convicted and locked away for life.

And it's all going to go south like crap thru a goose


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prosecutor in Freddie Gray case has some EXPLAINING to do | The Federalist Papers

The incompetent socialist, Mosby, continues to show her stupidity and agenda driven hatred. The excerpt below sums up her recent moves;

Evidence of apparent incompetence and misbehavior continues to pile up in the case of the "Baltimore Six" - not evidence against the cops involved in the police-custody death of Freddie Gray, but against the state's attorney prosecuting the case.

On the heels of the embarrassing disclosure that Marilyn Mosby filed her motion for a gag order in the wrong court - an attempt to keep defense attorneys from talking to the media that was denied - comes word that it was Mosby herself who directed police to crack down on drug dealing in the very neighborhood where Gray was apprehended.

In other words, Marilyn Mosby's prior statements that the Baltimore cops who picked up Gray after he ran from them made an unlawful arrest, is contradicted by the fact that it was she who ordered the police crackdown on drug dealing in the high-crime area where the arrest took place.

Just last week, Western Journalism reported that State's Attorney Mosby was discovered trying to keep Freddie Gray's autopsy report under wraps.

The news sparked criticism among those who believe the autopsy could offer evidence contrary to Mosby's account of events that led to serious charges against the six police officers.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

slippy

Quit picking on this poor legally challenged - read dumber than a box of rocks - black female shyster.

She's only doing what is best for the community.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Mosby is a prime example of the "Peter Principle;" promoted or elevated at least one level beyond ability. Is has been so obvious from the start that she is hoping to score political points and gain even higher officer --- compounding the "Peter Principle."


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Don't think that's going to happen. Maryland law does allow for issue of a ccw permit if you can prove your life is in danger.
> 
> All they'd have to do is cite that they work in Baltimore, that reasoning with the rioting folks did not work last time; that you're white and a target of the riots.
> 
> ...


It's not that easy to get CCW in maryland. you have to prove that someone tried to kill you 3 times.... and you have to present a police report stating that someone has made an attempt to kill you before the state police would consider granting you a CCW.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

the sad part of all of these is mosby cannot be removed from office.... she was elected by the baltimorons...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now "they" are saying that Mosby told the police to crack down on drug pushers like Gray. 
Covering her ass? Surprise, surprise, surprise!!!!


----------

